# Sony Playstation VR - release in October for £349



## cypher79 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sony just announced that the PS VR will be released in October for £349. Annoyingly though, it doesn't come with the camera, which is required to play games on it. Doesn't come with the Move controllers either, although you can use it with a gamepad.

I'll probably still get one though, as the price is still significantly cheaper than the Steam VR and Oculus Rift. And I'm guessing theres going to be some very good games released for it too.

Anyone else interested in this?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2016)

You'll also need a PS4 too I presume? So another £300 to add to that price if you don't got one?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 16, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> You'll also need a PS4 too I presume? So another £300 to add to that price if you don't got one?


True, but given the PC specs that Rift and Steam VR require (getting on for £1k I think), that would still make the Sony option hugely cheaper.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> True, but given the PC specs that Rift and Steam VR require (getting on for £1k I think), that would still make the Sony option hugely cheaper.



I think its probably worth it if you're really into gaming. I'm more interested in viewing experiences and portability so I'm leaning towards a Gear VR and a Samsung S6 which I could probably get all in for £360 (though an S7 would be nice for extra  storage capacity).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2016)

So over 400 quid with extra bits? 

I guess it will do harm to wait for prices to fall and for them actually create some content for it!


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 16, 2016)

The smart watch of 2016....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2017)

its now £249 with the camera and either GT sport VR or Skyrim VR until the 27th at tescos and game


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> its now £249 with the camera and either GT sport VR or Skyrim VR until the 27th at tescos and game


We've just got one today (with Skyrim VR)

I'm slightly scared to touch it!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We've just got one today (with Skyrim VR)
> 
> I'm slightly scared to touch it!



Intrested to hear your reports!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Intrested to hear your reports!


 Only played a little last night.

Yes the graphics are not as sharp, PS3 rather than PS4 but it is amazing. So immersive. You can look behind you!

Slight nauseous at first but I think that's something that will fade.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2017)

Do you think that its not as sharp as you are just so close the screens or is it more then that?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2017)

no , my cousin has one and he says the gfx are def more ps3 even in some cases ps2 but he reckons it doesnt really matter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Do you think that its not as sharp as you are just so close the screens or is it more then that?


I think what ruffneck23 said is right. It Is the graphics but, at the moment at least, they don't matter compared to the immersive gameplay


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2017)

I went and got the bundle with GT sport as they had it in game when I walked past , not home yet but will report back over the weekend


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Only played a little last night.
> 
> Yes the graphics are not as sharp, PS3 rather than PS4 but it is amazing. So immersive. You can look behind you!
> 
> Slight nauseous at first but I think that's something that will fade.


I can't wait


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2017)

First impressions ,I like it , I mean really like it, it's not how it had been described to me , but I think you can't really explain it , people have to try it.

Graphics are last gen really but not as bad as I was expecting.

Been playing in short bursts so not to get any motion sickness although did have a feeling of vertigo when looking down.

The undersea stuff on the PlayStation world's disc is really impressive as is driving in vr in GT sport

Rush of blood ( free with ps plus month ) has just made me feel genuinely unsettled, although I did have to go and get a couple of move controllers which immerse you even further.

I also discovered if you use the you tube app you can go in vr mode where there's a load of 360 3d videos , not greatest quality but a helicopter tour above New York and being in a field with elephants were 2 good ones.

Also you can watch 3d blu rays in 3d without a 3d telly.

It's really good so far, and I'm barely touching the surface  will update as and when I get wow-ed


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 26, 2017)

I cracked and bought the Skyrim bundle. Won't get it until Wednesday, which means I should talk to the wife a lot over the next couple of days, before I disappear completely 
Also, I've not played Skyrim anyway, so that's cool.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2017)

If they keep it at this price after the 27th then they are onto a massive winner , which in turn can only be a good thing for the concept , and it's only the beginning....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok update : that rush of blood isn't just uneasing it's bloody terrifying , amazing how atmospheric it is.

Got resident evil 7 to play but a bit nervous


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2017)

Are you playing on a PS4 Pro or the more vanilla one?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2017)

The Pro


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok now discovered you can watch Netflix and iPlayer and play your non vr games in cinema mode, and yes it's like having a cinema screen in front of you , blue planet 2 looks good and so did nextflix , will test some games in a bit


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 26, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> its now £249 with the camera and either GT sport VR or Skyrim VR until the 27th at tescos and game



Kids forced me to go in on this too, with Skyrim. Initial impression is as above, graphics look ps3 but very imersive with headset and earphones. I thought the game a bit dumbed down, baddies easy to kill. Need to do more reserch before full report... when i get another go.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 28, 2017)

It's a bit mental. Very immersive as everyone says, but also therefore isolating. More one for playing on your own I think, when I can make a tit of myself without the love of my life having to listen to it 

Only played the demo so far, just installing Skyrim. Bye.

E2A: Don't think the graphics are any worse per se, more that its like viewing perfectly good graphics through a muslin sheet


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2017)

do the undersea bit on vr worlds


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 28, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> do the undersea bit on vr worlds



Yeah, that was very cool 

Skyrim is like being stood waaaay to close to your telly. Taking a bit of getting used to


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 28, 2017)

That's enough for me for tonight, motion sickness has kicked in. Taking some time to get used to how to move, the snap when you use the controller to shift perspective is horrible if you're moving at the same time and I'm so, so used to just smoothly turning with the right thumbstick that its a hard habit to break and remember to just turn your head! 

The whole thing is fucking cool though


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 28, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Do you think that its not as sharp as you are just so close the screens or is it more then that?



I think it's a combination of that and the graphics just aren't as good. I'm using a regular PS4, don't know if that makes a difference but it's borderline PS2 quality on Skyrim for sure (but then the graphics aren't that great anyway on the non-VR). The VR world thing is better, but then its a demo.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2017)

fucthest8 said:


> That's enough for me for tonight, motion sickness has kicked in. Taking some time to get used to how to move, the snap when you use the controller to shift perspective is horrible if you're moving at the same time and I'm so, so used to just smoothly turning with the right thumbstick that its a hard habit to break and remember to just turn your head!
> 
> The whole thing is fucking cool though


in the options you should be able to change moving to smooth , but also , you cant play it for too long as or your / my head hurts


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 28, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> in the options you should be able to change moving to smooth , but also , you cant play it for too long as or your / my head hurts



Ah, ta, didn't realise that   

And yeah, headache just kicked in!


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 26, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ok update : that rush of blood isn't just uneasing it's bloody terrifying , amazing how atmospheric it is.
> 
> Got resident evil 7 to play but a bit nervous


RE7 is very scary.	Much more than rush of blood.

As to motion sickness.  Always start of with a youtube vr video or 3 to get your head used to it.  Puppies, kittens or pandas are all good.  And you last longer if you use headphones.


----------



## oneunder (Feb 3, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> RE7 is very scary.	Much more than rush of blood.
> 
> As to motion sickness.  Always start of with a youtube vr video or 3 to get your head used to it.  Puppies, kittens or pandas are all good.  And you last longer if you use headphones.


My brain got used to the psvr within about a week. Gradually got better each day. Got skyrimvr but haven't tried it yet. Still haven't tried the move controllers because i was lost in Resi for a while. Wearing glasses can be a bit uncomfortable. I should find out what shape glasses would be the best.
Anybody had any experience with specsavers?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 4, 2018)

I gave this a go a while back as I was a part of the in house  beta.

Was cool.  But possibly not 350 cool.

Especially as I have a gaming PC and a switch.


----------

